# Competition



## cheech (Dec 22, 2005)

I have never been to an official 'Que competition and would love to attend one. Does anyone know of any in Michigan,or Northern IN/ILL?


----------



## chipotlepat (Dec 22, 2005)

go to Kcbs.us  you can look up the state you want to see to BBQ
www.kcbs.us/search.jsp


----------



## cheech (Dec 23, 2005)

Thanks for the link.

I could not believe it there was one for my town in it? BBQ and Michigan?


----------



## chipotlepat (Dec 23, 2005)

ther is 1 in Mi right mow but there might be more latter you just have to keep looking ther is a cupple in Ill.  and if they was there last year they normly come back so good luck.


----------



## ghostdog (Mar 30, 2006)

anyone know the closes BBQ cook off near Easton PA home of the Easton assassin LARRY HOMES


----------



## bob-bqn (Mar 30, 2006)

GhostD, not being real familiar with the East, I can't tell you what's close. But here are some resources to get you started:

http://www.mabbqa.com/news.html

http://www.nebs.org/index.php?option...w&id=2&Itemid=

http://www.bbqontheriver.com/

http://www.kcbs.us/MonthlyContestLis...t_calendar.jsp


----------



## ghostdog (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks alot peps every little bit helps


----------



## cheech (Jul 16, 2006)

Attended the event this weekend.

Wow what a treat it was awesome. I ate more BBQ in one day than I have all last month.

What an inspiration to smoke more meat


----------



## reflect (Jul 18, 2006)

There is one in Indy early next month.

Take care,

Brian


----------



## cheech (Jul 18, 2006)

I will have to see if this will work.

If anyone is in the area if it is like the one I went to it is worth the effort


----------

